# Watch your hair!!



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's an interesting story for all you ladies (and gents) out there with long flowing locks. Be wary of strangers with scissors on the bus!

See, another reason I shave my melon! 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/crime_hair_dc


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

at $250 for hair, anyone want to buy my underarm hair?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

/crosses Rio off of places to visit


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

lol that's so crazy!


----------

